# Seitz door not shutting/locking



## mfa (Mar 13, 2008)

Hi 

Our main Seitz habitation door (CaraD-100plus I think) has a metal and plastic spigot (on the opposite side to the hinges) at the top and bottom, with the white plastic one being spring loaded and “hinges” when the door is opened/closed and locates into a bracked fixed to the door frame. Unfortunately the top spigot spring doesn’t seem to be working (fell off or broken) and it is not allowing the door to close properly.

Any ideas anybody or experience!!!!


Cheers 


Mark


----------

